# Sound driver for Onboard sound...



## TheFatKidFrom (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, so im running a frankensteind computer i built out of many ordered parts, mostly cheap, nothin big spendy wise but the mother board im pushing is a ECS Elitegroup Model: 761GX-M754 .

Recently i had to reformat my hardrive cause of a problem with Alchol 120% and when i go to reinstall the the sound drivers it just kinda blows me off...
The weird thing is, theres4 sets of what all seemto be the drivers for the motherboards sound..

When i manually open the disk (Cause the autamatic setup has down sendrome) and go to sound they list they following folders of drivers:

AD1888
C-Media973x
Realtek
SiS7012

The wesite for the actuall mother board pretty much says that the AD1888 is the most important and its "SoundMax".

But the only one that would install is Realtek folder...

When i try to install the otheres (Sepecially the soundax) It tells me "Driver not found, Reboot system and try again" Or something along those lines...

I really need help here, I have all the current windows updates and ive goten the drivers off the webpage for they are the sme as all the others...

PLEASE HELP!
I NEED SOUND!


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

After you formatted your drive...did you reinstall the motherboard drivers off the disc (chipset driver)

You will need this to be installed before your audio drivers will work


----------



## TheFatKidFrom (Apr 18, 2007)

DeathHawk said:


> After you formatted your drive...did you reinstall the motherboard drivers off the disc (chipset driver)
> 
> You will need this to be installed before your audio drivers will work


Well the set of chip set drivers for the motherboard say that my motherboard doesnt have that certain chip..lol


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Could you post the chipset/mobo details that are showing on the system summary page as the program first opens up..


----------



## TheFatKidFrom (Apr 18, 2007)

DeathHawk said:


> http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
> 
> Could you post the chipset/mobo details that are showing on the system summary page as the program first opens up..


Chipset is a SIS 761 GX


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

There are 2 types of audio

http://www.sis.com/download/

You want to download the 7012 audio driver..


----------

